# welche benutzer sind eingeloggt



## Scor (4. Feb 2007)

ich habe eine seite mittels java servlets entwickelt, bei der sich mehrere benutzer mit ihrem account und passwort anmelden koennen. dies geschieht mit hilfe von session tracking.
wie kann ich als aussenstehender nun herausfinden, welche user angemeldet sind?
gibt es dafuer einen klaren befehl?
danke im vorraus.
-scor-


----------



## SlaterB (4. Feb 2007)

was verstehst du denn unter 'angemeldet sein'?
ein Computer kann sowas anwendungsspezifisches doch nicht erkennen,
das geht also nicht,

das höchste der Gefühle wäre vielleicht ein Befehl, um laufende Sessions zu bestimmen,
aber sowas kann man dann auch leicht selber managen wenn man eh schon die einloggten User selber zählen muss
(z.B. Einloggen bei einem Singleton/ statischen Objekt/ Datenbank melden)


----------



## Scor (4. Feb 2007)

danke!
hab das problem gerade geloest.
klar. mit einem singleton, das die daten verwaltet.
gruss,
-scor-


----------



## DP (5. Feb 2007)

Scor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke!
> hab das problem gerade geloest.
> klar. mit einem singleton, das die daten verwaltet.
> gruss,
> -scor-



wie hast du das mit der erkennung von logouts bei session timeouts / browser schliessen geregelt?!

grüße


----------



## Scor (5. Feb 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie hast du das mit der erkennung von logouts bei session timeouts / browser schliessen geregelt?!
> 
> grüße



hehe, gute frage. das habe ich mich naemlich auch gerade gefragt.
kann man die zeit des timeouts irgendwo einstellen?
werd mir da jetzt mal gedanken drueber machen.
ansonsten funktioniert das ganze.
gruss,
-scor-


----------



## DP (5. Feb 2007)

keine ahnung. bei mir wurden immer mehr session beendet als user eingeloggt waren...


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (5. Feb 2007)

Kleiner Tip: Benutze SessionListener, denn so bekommst du auch das Löschen von Sessions mit, wenn sich ein Benutzer nicht ausgeloggt hat, also bei TimeOuts.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Feb 2007)

Yap: SessionListener erstellen und beim schließen einer Session abfragen ob sie zu nem eingeloggten Benutzer gehört. Wenn ja dann den Benutzer rausnehmen.


----------



## Scor (5. Feb 2007)

super, dann geht das also mit hilfe eines sessionlistener.
kann mir jemand vielleicht noch ein beispiel dazu geben, wie das in der praxis ausschaut?
welche komponente bekommt den listener?
gruss,
-scor-


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (6. Feb 2007)

Der Listener wird nur im Web Deployment Descriptor (web.xml) eingetragen, mehr nicht. Du musst auch nicht angeben, dass es sich um einen SessionListener handelt, das wird automatisch ermittelt, die Klasse wird nur als Listener registriert.


----------



## Scor (6. Feb 2007)

jau, vielen dank fuer die zahlreiche mithilfe!
habe es hinbekommen, alles laeuft wie am schnuerchen!
gruss,
-scor-


----------

